
Show HN: Toggl user? TimeNotify will keep your clients in the loop for you - chrishn
https://www.timenotify.co
======
chrishn
I use Toggl to track time I spend on client projects and I built TimeNotify to
send them automated reports daily, weekly or monthly. It keeps them always in
the loop with minimal effort.

Use the code SHOWHN on a Plus or Premium plan to get 10% off forever.

